# Probably the worst music video ever made...



## oivind_dahle (May 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;8mWW6kRITEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8mWW6kRITEY#at=51[/video]

Enjoy....


----------



## moggi1964 (May 27, 2011)

What's it called again? :razz::razz:

Interesting dental work but clearly the dentist shoved the old teeth down the guys throat and they just stuck there!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 28, 2011)

I loved the part when he rolled around on the floor and put the magazine into his pistol and racked the slide. The magazine was clearly empty, which kept the slide from slamming back forward. This guy has no idea what he is doing, I was surprised he did not shoot himself by accident in that video.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 28, 2011)

I'm almost mad at you for posting this and luring me into listening to it...


----------



## moggi1964 (May 28, 2011)

Mattias, from now on the world will look like a much happier place to you because nothing can be as bad as that


----------



## SpikeC (May 28, 2011)

I think that he KNOWS why he must cry. He's pathetic!


----------

